# Revell Ford Escort XR3 plans



## Baskingshark

Does anybody have plans for the Revell Euro Ford Escort XR3. The kit number was #7317. I have one to rebuild, but I could use the plans to see what colour the engine stuff needs to be!


----------



## harristotle

Baskingshark said:


> Does anybody have plans for the Revell Euro Ford Escort XR3. The kit number was #7317. I have one to rebuild, but I could use the plans to see what colour the engine stuff needs to be!


I dont' have plans, but often when I'm building things I refer to real subject pictures rather than the directions. That might be the best route for you in this case.


----------



## Baskingshark

Thanks - I usually do that too, the trouble with this particular model is that it's an 80's car, so the interior is about 5 different shades of grey in different places (2-tone grey seats plus multiple different plastic surfaces for dashboard and other trim bits) and the engine is all different metal types with (I think) an unpainted aluminium block. I usually build 60's-70's cars where it's simpler to work out what colour to paint things from pictures!


----------



## Pete McKay

I would say either a gunmetal color or steel.


----------

